# Does Any Member Here Own A Hollandi Piranha?!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I ask this because one of my contacts called me up today and told me he got a batch of Hollandi piranha in!!..I was like







anyhow, he is also getting some Piraya in this upcoming Tuesday and I'm going to be taking a trip to see his inventory...I'm just curious because the Hollandi is indeed a VERY RARE breed that is seldom seen for sale...I'm thinking my buddy Ronald (the owner) made a mistake and has Sanchezi in stock...Anyhow, I was looking for any kind of feedback by our forum members that have experience with this fish...not much is really known about them...That just might be my next purchase because that is one P that I've never owned, much less seen in real life!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Da said:


> I ask this because one of my contacts called me up today and told me he got a batch of Hollandi piranha in!!..I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Real hollandi are rare. i doubt its true hollandi. i think there is even some debate to whether hollandi actually exists.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Take some good pics and post them.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^:nod:


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I ask this because one of my contacts called me up today and told me he got a batch of Hollandi piranha in!!..I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Real hollandi are rare. i doubt its true hollandi. i think there is even some debate to whether hollandi actually exists.
[/quote]

Hi Sean,
Yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing...I've never personally seen one either in the all the years I've been in this hobby, that is why I am trying to control my excitement because I don't want to be dissapointed..Like I said, I'm thinking he has Sanchezi and it's mislabled...Him and I have had our share of disagreements on labeling, but usually he is spot on...The only thing I can really go by is Pedro's picture on the Aquascape website...I will definitely let the forum know if they are real Hollandi or not...For the record, they are 3-4 inches and he is asking $60 a piece for them.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Like you said, sanchezi more likely. As for my personal experience, I bought a piranha labeled as S. Hollandi and instead ended up with a S. Compressus none the less still happy with what I got.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, here is the only vid clip I found on youtube of a Hollandi Piranha...It looks just like the pic at Aquascape...Hmmm, I wonder how big they get.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Da said:


> Well, here is the only vid clip I found on youtube of a Hollandi Piranha...It looks just like the pic at Aquascape...Hmmm, I wonder how big they get.


If you like the looks and that of these "hollandi" get one. Even if/when it turns out to be a rhom, compresses or even sanchezi 60$ isn't that bad (for a sanchezi its a bit high, but id pay 60$ for a specific fish i like even if its worth less)


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> Well, here is the only vid clip I found on youtube of a Hollandi Piranha...It looks just like the pic at Aquascape...Hmmm, I wonder how big they get.


If you like the looks and that of these "hollandi" get one. Even if/when it turns out to be a rhom, compresses or even sanchezi 60$ isn't that bad (for a sanchezi its a bit high, but id pay 60$ for a specific fish i like even if its worth less)
[/quote]

^AGREED^


----------

